# How to tell a reputable Research Chemical company from the fakes



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear Loyal CEM Customers,

It seems everyday we see a new 'flash in the pan' research chemical company jumping up on the boards offering what you think is a legitimate product with a nice label and a guarantee. Anyone can put a piece of shit in a box, slap a label on it, and send it on its way. It seems lately that is what more and more people within the industry are experiencing from these types of "companies". To this, I can only say: Don't be fooled by these bath tub operations. Not only are they robbing you of your money, but they could potentially be robbing you of your hard-earned research gains, or worse, your lab-rat's health. 

Several tell-tell signs exist to know whether or not you are dealing with a reputable research chemical company. Each week, in the CEM Newsletter, we will be highlighting each of these tell-tell signs and offering specific information on what you as a customer should look for and how you can protect your research gains, your rat's health, and your wallet. Don't miss this week's CEM Newsletter. If you are not subscribed, please click the below link to register at the site. Doing so will add you to the subscription list. 

Please click here to register for the CEM Newsletter:

https://www.cemproducts.com/custome...+MB&utm_medium=CEM+-+MB&utm_campaign=CEM+-+MB

Thanks to all our loyal customers. If you missed the 30% off weekend sale, no worries, the store is discounted to 15% off from now through the end of the month. We may even have another "Hour Sale" before then if you're lucky. 

Yours,

CEM


----------



## thane22 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love cem.  Very trusted research chem company that has been around longer than the rest of them.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

My labs results while using their products should be available in a couple of days.


----------



## thane22 (Jan 23, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> My labs results while using their products should be available in a couple of days.



Which products were you using?


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

Still using - clomid and stane, test will be end of second week of PCT

Used stane and prami during cycle


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm? Is that why you decline to provide a single bottle of Adex, for me to run, so I can prove the worthiness of your product?

I mean if its a great result on my blood result, I can bet your adex and ai sales will sky rocket, becasue of my labwork? but yet you refuse, and then pretty much claim your the only real deal operation...

ok


----------



## thane22 (Jan 23, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Still using - clomid and stane, test will be end of second week of PCT
> 
> Used stane and prami during cycle



So how do you feel the stane and prami did during cycle?  Did you get gyno?  How was your water retention?


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 23, 2012)

MP Research is the REAL DEAL!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 23, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Dear Loyal CEM Customers,
> 
> It seems everyday we see a new 'flash in the pan' research chemical company jumping up on the boards offering what you think is a legitimate product with a nice label and a guarantee. *Anyone can put a piece of shit in a box, slap a label on it, and send it on its way. It seems lately that is what more and more people within the industry are experiencing from these types of "companies". To this, I can only say: Don't be fooled by these bath tub operations. Not only are they robbing you of your money, but they could potentially be robbing you of your hard-earned research gains, or worse, your lab-rat's health. *
> 
> ...





Now we got a SECOND WP ON OUR HANDS.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hmm? Is that why you decline to provide a single bottle of Adex, for me to run, so I can prove the worthiness of your product?
> 
> I mean if its a great result on my blood result, I can bet your adex and ai sales will sky rocket, becasue of my labwork? but yet you refuse, and then pretty much claim your the only real deal operation...
> 
> ok




OldSchoolLifter, wow, that is bullshit...

You ask me in a private message to give you a free bottle of BOTH Adex and Stane (since you've had a bad experience with a competitor's product) for you to run, so you can prove the worthiness of my products and report it on the forums. In response, I declined and suggested an alternative option for you to at least get a discount, and this is what i get in return??? A slam post from you complaining that me turning you down MUST mean that my products are bunk????

First off, I do not "pretty much claim" that I am the only real deal operation. i do claim, however that there are many who are not the real deal. I understand you have been burned in the past, but you sound like a whiny little bitch when you attempt to take your bad experiences  and take them out on me and my company. 

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Now we got a SECOND WP ON OUR HANDS.




I won't be using any acronyms, names, or even hinting at any sepcific competitors during my e-newsletter series. That is not the point. The point is to simply educate the masses, particularly newer members, on how to identify reliable characteristics of a legit research chemical company. As the owner of CEM, I'm biased, of course.    

But having been in the industry since 2003, I am a great source of information on the topic.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Now now , where in my post did I claim your products were bunk? Seems your E2 may be to high, lol

And the pm was for either or, so I could HELP your company with blood work to back it.

Plus your the one saying other companies are bathroom made products, inclining yours are not.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## init2winit (Jan 23, 2012)

67 bux for 10 mg of m2, what?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

Everything I have ever used from CEM was 100% correct and he had no idea I was the end user.


----------



## tballz (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Everything I have ever used from CEM was 100% correct and he had no idea I was the end user.



So heavyiron you actually paid for your cem order instead of using your mod status to get stuff for free?


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Now now , where in my post did I claim your products were bunk? Seems your E2 may be to high, lol
> 
> And the pm was for either or, so I could HELP your company with blood work to back it.
> 
> ...





Receiving numerous PM's over and over again, including yours, of people telling me that they've been worked over by a competitor ..... these types of PM's have been the catalyst to the idea of a series of informative newsletters. 

And for the record...my E2 was looooooking good last I had it checked!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Everything I have ever used from CEM was 100% correct and he had no idea I was the end user.




Very nice..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *And for the record...my E2 was looooooking good last I had it checked! *




Oh good to hear brother, I thought for a second you were the one "crying like a bitch "


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

tballz said:


> So heavyiron you actually paid for your cem order instead of using your mod status to get stuff for free?


CEM won't give me anything for free =(


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 23, 2012)

thane22 said:


> So how do you feel the stane and prami did during cycle? Did you get gyno? How was your water retention?


No gyno or itchy nips or anything like that on a cycle that added 22 pounds. Water retention - not bad at all this cycle, but I was doing 12.5 mg EOD of stane and did not up or decrease it for this purpose alone.

Prami made me feel like a head cold stuffiness all the way through, and changed some sleep patterns for the first few days.

No reason to think that there are any problems with CEM products.

I am not actually getting labs to check their products, but to *check my estro levels during PCT*. I guess checking out their products is a side benefit for everybody else . . . 

As I am not a rep or admin and have nothing to gain or lose from the results, but I have been around here a while, it should be a credible bit of information for others reading.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Oh good to hear brother, I thought for a second you were the one "crying like a bitch "




You're right, i did get a little bit feisty there...


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a question for cem.

Do you guys test each batch to ensure correct chemical and dosage?  

There is a company that is providing independent lab tests with each bottle purchased.  They are tested by chromadex, which supposedly has a great reputation.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I have a question for cem.
> 
> Do you guys test each batch to ensure correct chemical and dosage?
> 
> There is a company that is providing independent lab tests with each bottle purchased.  They are tested by chromadex, which supposedly has a great reputation.


Which company offers that?

Thanks


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 23, 2012)

Pic I just found of OSL and CEM.... and then it got weird.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Which company offers that?
> 
> Thanks



Purity Solutions


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Purity Solutions


Any good user feedback?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

*support our sponsors*
Remember?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Any good user feedback?



I haven't used them yet, but they have good reviews from members and mods at pm.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Labpe Provides paperwork with Every Shipment


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Pic I just found of OSL and CEM.... and then it got weird.




Thats just wrong!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never tried cem before but I think you went about this wrong. Its not fair to claim others are shit. while I agree that there are bad ones but there are other good companies other than you.


----------



## yerg (Jan 23, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Labpe Provides paperwork with Every Shipment


 yeah that was a nice surprise when i got my pack


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> *support our sponsors*
> Remember?



Bump for the same shit that got me infracted.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I have never tried cem before but I think you went about this wrong. Its not fair to claim others are shit. while I agree that there are bad ones but there are other good companies other than you.



I think you read his thread wrong.  He didn't say all research companies are crap, but that shitty peptides are out there.  He is just looking out for us.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I think you read his thread wrong.  He didn't say all research companies are crap, but that shitty peptides are out there.  He is just looking out for us.




 oh now I get it. but I should only buy from cem to stay safe right?


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Pic I just found of OSL and CEM.... and then it got weird.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> oh now I get it. but I should only buy from cem to stay safe right?



Wow...couldn't have said it better myself  

While that would be GREAT!!! that isn't what I was saying at all. Many quality places out there (i'm one of them) and MANY MANY sub-quality places out there. And there are tell-tell signs that help you know which is which....THAT we can ALL agree on. 

Since I got my panties all up in a knot earlier, then that certainly entitles anyone else to get theirs all bunched up, but just once. Now that the dust has all settled, lets move forward. 

CEM


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jan 24, 2012)

CEM Products always had and still has quality products.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 24, 2012)

thane22 said:


> Which products were you using?


 Blood drawn today.  Should get results soon.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm give cem a shot.....seems like every other research company I tried was bunk.


----------



## stiphy (Jan 24, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hmm? Is that why you decline to provide a single bottle of Adex, for me to run, so I can prove the worthiness of your product?
> 
> I mean if its a great result on my blood result, I can bet your adex and ai sales will sky rocket, becasue of my labwork? but yet you refuse, and then pretty much claim your the only real deal operation...
> 
> ok


 

What is this?  Give me free shit so I can tell people your good.  I wouldnt give you anything either.  There are plenty of good reviews on their products, why would he need you?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 24, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Labpe Provides paperwork with Every Shipment


 

Sure do!!


----------



## teezhay (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Any good user feedback?



Yo I just ordered clenbuterol and T3 from Purity (the latter only after _you_ sold me on giving it a go) for a cutting cycle I'm about to run with winny. Frankly, it was the best experience I've ever had buying research chemicals (I've also ordered from MP, and Innovative Peptides, who were just bought by Purity Solutions). Both items arrived in a small USPS envelope, with documentation enclosed reporting a thorough analysis of the products. The drugs themselves were packaged in small individual boxes, sealed in plastic wrappers (like an albuterol inhaler straight from the pharmacy). I couldn't help but try a low dose of the clen right away, and it's the real deal.

I had a terrific experience with MP Research as well (and I recommend their ostarine tablets), but Purity Solutions is the most professional company I've dealt with thus far. I'm sure CEM is fine too, but I just can't justify spending $50 for nolvadex, when I can get the same product (of the same volume, with equal dosage per ml) elsewhere. Sorry. Maybe when they have another 60% sale, I'll take the plunge.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 24, 2012)

stiphy said:


> What is this?  Give me free shit so I can tell people your good.  I wouldnt give you anything either.  There are plenty of good reviews on their products, why would he need you?




It doesn't work that way, if its not good I wont lie and say it is, I was going to back up my research with lab work. Win win for everyone. But it didint happen, and its all good.


----------



## Prize (Jan 24, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> It doesn't work that way, if its not good I wont lie and say it is, I was going to back up my research with lab work. Win win for everyone. But it didint happen, and its all good.


 
I don't know if anyone else noticed that OSL has over 140 million rep points. He didn't get those for spreading shit around IM. I for one take his advice seriously as the guy has been around this game for a long time. He endorsed a peptide company and after placing 3 different orders I have to say they are as good or better than OSL stated. I think if I had a problem with an order he could get it taken care of if I asked him to.

If it were me, I think an OSL endorsement would have been well worth the cost of my product especially since he was going to pay for and comment on his own blood test. I think the small investment would have paid off big for CEM.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## VladTepes (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Any good user feedback?



Letro, caber and clen I got were all good from Purity. Using their adex now for on cycle. Also have their clomid lined up for PCT but haven't used it yet. I haven't seen anything negative said about them.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 25, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Blood drawn today. Should get results soon.


 Results here.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/153552-issues-during-pct-2.html#post2656118


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

stiphy said:


> What is this?  Give me free shit so I can tell people your good.  I wouldnt give you anything either.  There are plenty of good reviews on their products, why would he need you?



Blood work is pretty expensive. By giving him one or two bottles for free, all they would be doing is paying for his blood test results.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Blood work is pretty expensive.


  It's about 50 bucks.  Check the stickies at the top of this section.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jul 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I think I'm give cem a shot.....seems like every other research company I tried was bunk.



Same here, I just stick with them now, no BS and like they say; "If it an't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## Intense (Jul 25, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hmm? Is that why you decline to provide a single bottle of Adex, for me to run, so I can prove the worthiness of your product?
> 
> I mean if its a great result on my blood result, I can bet your adex and ai sales will sky rocket, becasue of my labwork? but yet you refuse, and then pretty much claim your the only real deal operation...
> 
> ok




Why do you feel he should provide you with FREE products to run since you got burned with another company? lol There is no logic there. If he offers to let you run his products great, but dont ask for it and then slam post him.


----------



## fightnews (Apr 23, 2015)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> It doesn't work that way, if its not good I wont lie and say it is, I was going to back up my research with lab work. Win win for everyone. But it didint happen, and its all good.


So why don't you just buy it yourself if you're so concerned you cheap prick? Quit begging


----------



## allenzo (Apr 24, 2015)

fightnews said:


> So why don't you just buy it yourself if you're so concerned you cheap prick? Quit begging


Uh

3 year old thread bump eh.


----------

